# Update on the Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Another one of my rambling epistles. Need something to do after a day on the river so decided to write. Got the catch cleaned, cooling off in my Lazy Boy with a little libation assistance as my granddaddy used to call it. 

The Choctaw is still producing although not at well as a few weeks ago. At least from my perspective
Actually last week was still very good. 

Caryville is about 4.4 ft right now but will be back down to 2 ft by Monday. That's very low and dangerous if you are thinking about moving around very fast. Better think twice if you are above Morrison Springs, and especially if you are working the river north of hwy 90. One of my favorite ramps is Berrian Lake #1 (Bull Landing) is very low and by Monday or so You may not be able to get to the river at that location. 

The Geneva River Rats have been making their week-end runs from Geneva down to the bay or points in betweens. Report I had yesterday was they are having t

o drag some of the larger craft across sandbars and some are now electing to trailer down to hwy 90 at Caryville to launch . I know when the river gets this low even at Caryville sandbars are very evident near the boat ramp. 

At Cowford (Ebro) the river level is perfect for fishing. I bet you will have a hard time finding a parking place at the ramp this weekend unless you get there early in the day. Parking is available under the bridge and some of the smaller boats actually prefer launching on the hard sand bank by the bridge.

This morning after an amost failed start ( I woke up with the alarm clock, but went back to bed) ,I finally launched at Black Creek Lodge just before 7am. The sun was high. There were 24 rigs in the parking lot, two launching ahead of me, and then 3 more came in after me. Where they all went I dont know. Saw only 4 of 5 boats all morning, and one of them was two or our club members that I fish with regularly. We knew we both would be on the river this morning. 

I was by myself so decided to fish areas of Mitchell River that I always bypass headed to so-call greener pastures. But today I spent the whole morning on Mitchell drowning crickets. 

The rain we had a few days ago did not impact the river level very much, but I was suprised in some areas it was a little trashy and off color. 

It was a hard day by past standards, but I did manage to put 14 decent keeper bream in the box (no whoppers today) and a few gut hooked dinks for catfish cut bait. released a few healthy dinks. The morning was very pleasant, no yellow flies, but it was hot when I got back to the ramp about noon.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice report-we head down Monday hoping to fish a few times. 

Hopefully the beach once and Lafayette Creek (its the easiest place for us to access with no boat) and maybe off a pier in the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

tiger297 said:


> Nice report-we head down Monday hoping to fish a few times.
> 
> Hopefully the beach once and Lafayette Creek (its the easiest place for us to access with no boat) and maybe off a pier in the Choctawhatchee.


Come on down and enjoy. Spoke to a friend this afternoon who lives in a beach front condo in SeaGrove. Said the beach is crawling with tourist. 
Fishing: If you have time you might check the lower boat ramp at Alaqua. Dock there people fish from, but no facilitis. Bring a folding chair. Alaqua Creek is about 4 miles west of Freeport on hwy 20.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep we have had fun every trip so far; the father in law picked about a perfect place to retire. 

This trip the in-laws house is full so we are renting the gold horse cabin so Alaqua is super close. I've always worried I'd hook one of the folks on the swing lol. Is it brackish there because I only have a saltwater license in Florida?

When we hit the beach this time of year we are setup by sunrise and headed to Cafe 20 by 9:30. Doesn't stop the folks who have rented a house on say Dune Allen from coming out and giving us dirty looks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*PM sent*



tiger297 said:


> Yep we have had fun every trip so far; the father in law picked about a perfect place to retire.
> 
> This trip the in-laws house is full so we are renting the gold horse cabin so Alaqua is super close. I've always worried I'd hook one of the folks on the swing lol. Is it brackish there because I only have a saltwater license in Florida?
> 
> When we hit the beach this time of year we are setup by sunrise and headed to Cafe 20 by 9:30. Doesn't stop the folks who have rented a house on say Dune Allen from coming out and giving us dirty looks.



PM sent


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey FWalton, do you have a white hull with a green band around your boat? Not sure of the make. Anyway, I live just up the creek from Black Creek Lodge on the water. I can always tell when there is a fishing tournament on Saturdays because all the boats running up and down past the house. 
I read you post from 2012 about mullet snatching and I`m wanting to learn the ropes of snatching from a boat. I have an 18ft toon that I plan on using. Needing the right pole for the job. Also a few that I`ve talked with said Ol`Roy dogfood seems to work well. 
Any tips for a beginner?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

catfever24 said:


> hey fwalton, do you have a white hull with a green band around your boat? Not sure of the make. Anyway, i live just up the creek from black creek lodge on the water. I can always tell when there is a fishing tournament on saturdays because all the boats running up and down past the house.
> I read you post from 2012 about mullet snatching and i`m wanting to learn the ropes of snatching from a boat. I have an 18ft toon that i plan on using. Needing the right pole for the job. Also a few that i`ve talked with said ol`roy dogfood seems to work well.
> Any tips for a beginner?


pm sent


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Never heard of anyone using Ole Roy. Does it sink?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Never heard of anyone using Ole Roy. Does it sink?


I checked and see there is a brand by that name, I stick to chum N getit and Cowboy range pellets. 
Bream fishing this morning


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on what chum to use. Been reading up on all your previous posts about mullet fishing. Great stuff. I`m going to try and start baiting them up across the bank from my house. I see them jumping all the time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

catfever24 said:


> Thanks for the tip on what chum to use. Been reading up on all your previous posts about mullet fishing. Great stuff. I`m going to try and start baiting them up across the bank from my house. I see them jumping all the time.


If they are jumping in the area there is no reason why you should not be able to bait a hole with feed bags. It may take a while but it may take only a day or two.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great, I have several crawfish sacks that I`ve been wanting to use for this. I`ll set 2 out this weekend and see what happens. Hopefully by next weekend, I can have a fish fry.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

billyb said:


> Never heard of anyone using Ole Roy. Does it sink?




Fellow I use to fish with used dog food that sank but 30+ years later I don’t remember what brand. We were fishing the mullet hole off Ward Basin Rd. in Blackwater Bay back then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

That hole is no longer active. No one fishes there now. Don't know why.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

catfever24 said:


> Great, I have several crawfish sacks that I`ve been wanting to use for this. I`ll set 2 out this weekend and see what happens. Hopefully by next weekend, I can have a fish fry.



were you able to get anything going with a new hole or is it too early to tell?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> were you able to get anything going with a new hole or is it too early to tell?


Haven`t had the chance to check it out yet. Just picked up a cheap kayak so I can now paddle down river to rebait and check it out. I`ll give you a progress report when I check it.


----------

